
Worries Grow That the Price of Bitcoin Is Being Propped Up - antiviral
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/31/technology/bitfinex-bitcoin-price.html
======
tylerhou
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279300)

